# News - Webfundstück: Geb&uuml;hren f&uuml;r PCs und Handy beschlossen



## Administrator (13. September 2006)

*News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,504901


----------



## Triple2003 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Aber bekloppt sind wohl andere? Die spinnen doch komplett alle miteinander....


----------



## SBC (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

@ARD-Chefs + GEZ
Wir werden wohl langsam gierig, hmm?


----------



## Shattdown (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

da werden sich die staatsanwälte freuen, da werden ziehmlich viele klage gegen die gez einreichen.   

GEZ = Deutsche Mafia


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

hm...das steht doch aber schon seit über einem halben jahr fest! wer schon GEZ zahlt muss also nicht drauflegen und die die nicht zahlen werden das auch weiterhin so handhaben oder?


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				SYSTEM am 13.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies wurde von den ARD-Chefs beschlossen.



dummerweise können die ard- chefs das gar nicht letztgültig beschliessen, deshalb sollte man noch ein wenig abwarten.

immerhin einen teil"erfolg" gäbe es ja zu vermelden, denn bis vor kurzem war ja noch der volle satz im gespräch.

auf der anderen seite muss man natürlich auch sehen, dass für fast alle alles beim alten bleiben wird - und wer bislang keine gez gezahlt wird garantiert auch nicht jetzt damit anfangen. 

nur für selbständige siehts ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## blubblah (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

ich bin seit der ersten meldung über diese abzocke am überlegen, ob ich dann mein internet abmelden werde. surfen und mails sind nicht lebensnotwendig. ich könnte ohne auskommen. das einzigste was mir doch probleme machen würde, waren updates etc. nicht alles ist auf den dvds der zeitschriften vorhanden. je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher bin ich bereit internet abzumelden.


----------



## Keuleman (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				blubblah am 13.09.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin seit der ersten meldung über diese abzocke am überlegen, ob ich dann mein internet abmelden werde. surfen und mails sind nicht lebensnotwendig. ich könnte ohne auskommen. das einzigste was mir doch probleme machen würde, waren updates etc. nicht alles ist auf den dvds der zeitschriften vorhanden. je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher bin ich bereit internet abzumelden.



Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mein Fernsehen weggepackt. 
Ich vermisse die Handy-Klingelton-Werbung bis heute nicht. Gibt´s das überhaupt noch, dieses Jamba? Das war mit so nem merkwürdigen Küken und so.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Sicherlich nicht uninteressant:


> Die endgültige Entscheidung müssen nun wieder die Bundesländer treffen. In manchen Bundesländern wie zum Beispiel zuletzt in Schleswig-Holstein deutete sich grundsätzlicher Widerstand gegen die GEZ-Gebühr auf Internet-Computer an. Die schleswig-holsteinischen Landtagsfraktionen von CDU und SPD plädieren für ein mindestens zweijähriges Moratorium.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78109

Und dazu auch: Landtagsfraktionen in Schleswig-Holstein gegen GEZ-Gebühren für Computer


----------



## jagdfaust (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Gut das ich schon bezahle, frag mich nur ständig wofür!? Für Sender, die ich nie nutze? Warum muss ich das Musikantenstadl und die Lindenstraße subventionieren, obwohl ich das nie schau? Es heißt, es bestehe die möglichkeit, die Programme zu sehen, ob ich es nun tu, oder nicht und dafür wird Geld verlangt. Warum zwingen mich dann nicht auch diverse Automobilhersteller für Fahrzeuge zu bezahlen, die ich nicht besitze? Schließlich besteht ja die Möglichkeit, dass ich eins benutzen könnte. Ziehe bald in ne WG und werden zu beginn wohl nur einen Fernseher haben, trotzdem müssen wir 4 Personen alle bezahlen, obwohl es nur ein Gerät gibt. Hatte 14 Jahre lang kein Radio, trotzdem bezahl ich auch dafür. Gut, hab seit nem halben Jahr eins im Handy (was ich auch net zum Radiohören benutze, weil das nur mit den SONY-Ohrhören funktioniert!), trotzdem AAAABZOGGE..! 

@ Shattdown  Kann schon sein, dass die was zu tun bekommen, nur das Problem ist uralt und noch nie kam jemand damit durch. Auch nicht so schlaue, die sich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sperren ließen. Wird sich nun auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Für Selbständige und kleine Betriebe ist das sicher ärgerlich.
Aber nachdem kaum ein normaler Haushalt betroffen kann man das kaum Abzocke nennen.
Die versuchen halt alle möglichen TV-Vertriebswege abzudecken.



			
				blubblah am 13.09.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher bin ich bereit internet abzumelden.


Du hast auch kein TV oder Radio 

Wobei Internet abmelden egal sein dürfte. Solange Du mit dem PC grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit hast TV zu gucken musst Du zahlen. Du könnters aber alle Ports verplomben lassen, dann lassen sie vielleicht mit sich reden


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Shattdown  Kann schon sein, dass die was zu tun bekommen, nur das Problem ist uralt und noch nie kam jemand damit durch. Auch nicht so schlaue, die sich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sperren ließen. Wird sich nun auch nicht ändern.


es gibt immerhin schon politiker, die die auflösung der GEZ und die erhebung einer ungefähr halb so hohen steuer fordern.
hab mal sowas im TV gesehen, leider hab ich partei und name vergessen.
aber ich fände das auch sinnvoller. ne steuer und nicht so eine mafiöse, zwielichtige organisation.


----------



## jagdfaust (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.09.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich nicht uninteressant:
> 
> 
> > Die endgültige Entscheidung müssen nun wieder die Bundesländer treffen. In manchen Bundesländern wie zum Beispiel zuletzt in Schleswig-Holstein deutete sich grundsätzlicher Widerstand gegen die GEZ-Gebühr auf Internet-Computer an. Die schleswig-holsteinischen Landtagsfraktionen von CDU und SPD plädieren für ein mindestens zweijähriges Moratorium.



Wie war das mit Computern und iNet Anschluss in jeder Schule? Die zahlen sich doch nun dumm und dämlich. Sehe schon, wie die ihre schönen, neuen Rechner wieder eintüten und nach Afrika schicken, weil unsere Schulen es sich nimmer leisten können. Schuss ins eigene Knie würd ich meinen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> AAAABZOGGE..!




ich will dich natürlich nicht zum rechtsbruch auffordern.........aber :

warum zahlst du überhaupt gez ?  :-o


----------



## Groenni (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

hehehe, schön zu diesem Thema ein Zitat aus German-Bash:

<AndrewPoison> Die GEZ schlägt einmal mehr mit ihrer "Logik" zu. Ich soll also Gebühren dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internetfähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich gar keinen Internetanschluss habe.

<AndrewPoison> Tja, dann werde ich mal ganz schnell Kindergeld beantragen. Ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder aber das Gerät ist vorhanden. 

Dem schließ ich mich voll und ganz an *g*
Grüße
Grönni


----------



## jagdfaust (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... weil ich es muss..!?

Hab ja Fernseher und iNet, nur schau ich eben so gut wie nie die öffentlich-rechtlichen. Darum gehts, dass ich die subventioniere, ohne einen Nutzen von dem Angebot zu haben.


----------



## jagdfaust (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Groenni am 13.09.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hehehe, schön zu diesem Thema ein Zitat aus German-Bash:
> 
> <AndrewPoison> Die GEZ schlägt einmal mehr mit ihrer "Logik" zu. Ich soll also Gebühren dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internetfähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich gar keinen Internetanschluss habe.
> 
> ...



Lol, genau so einen Vergleich hab ich gesucht und in meiner Gehirnschublade leider nicht gefunden. *wühl*


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm... weil ich es muss..!?




du beschwerst dich über abzocke, zahlst aber trotzdem ohne zu murren ?
kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## xysvenxy (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Sinngemäßes Zitat eines Leserbriefes in irgendeiner deutschen Tageszeitung (schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben):


> Ich soll also für meinen Internetfähigen PC ab Januar 2007 GEZ Gebühren bezahlen obwohl ich gar keinen Internetanschluss habe? Ok, dann beantrage ich jetzt Kindergeld. Zwar habe ich noch keine Kinder aber das Gerät steht schon bereit.


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das mit Computern und iNet Anschluss in jeder Schule? Die zahlen sich doch nun dumm und dämlich.



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe zahlt man nur für ein Gerät, egal wieviele rumstehen.


----------



## Thomsn (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.09.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der anderen seite muss man natürlich auch sehen, dass für fast alle alles beim alten bleiben wird - und wer bislang keine gez gezahlt wird garantiert auch nicht jetzt damit anfangen.


Meinst du wirklich?
Bei mir würde sich damit wohl schon etwas ändern - denke ich. Jetzt wird mein Studium beginnen, ich ziehe in ein Studentenwohnheim und verfüge über keinen Fernseher und kein Radio, aber über Breitbandinternet --> GEZ wird fällig. Oder?
Dabei sei noch anzumerken, dass ich über eine Trafic-Begrenzung von 3 GiB pro 7 aufeinanderfolgende Tage eingeschränkt bin. Nicht unbedingt so reichhaltig, dass ich damit potentieller Kunde für Medien-Streams bin.
Nun frage ich mich, ob es im Falle des Beschlusses dahingehend Sonderregelungen geben wird?

Natürlich kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich mir vielleicht doch mal ein Radio zulege - geplant ist es jedenfalls nicht. Und so, wie ich das bisher mitbekam, würde ich dann wohl 72 € im Jahr zahlen, die ohne einen solchen Beschluss nicht fällig würden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78121

Meine Meinung:Ein system ohne ARD und ZDF + 3. + Radio wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Kann alles auch durch Werbung finanziert werden. und durch 0,5% Punkte der 18%igen mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## jagdfaust (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.09.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe Dich auch nicht. Bin ich nicht dazu verpflichtet, zu bezahlen? Dass ich bezahlen muss darüber beschwere ich mich. Soll ich jetzt etwa nicht zahlen und warten bis mir die Typen in schwarz die Tür eintreten? Wer sagt, dass ich nicht murre? Lösungsvorschläge...?



			
				Zitat: schrieb:
			
		

> > (Original von jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:23)
> > Wie war das mit Computern und iNet Anschluss in jeder Schule? Die zahlen sich doch nun dumm und dämlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, in einem Haushalt muss jeder Erwachsene GEZ bezahlen, egal wieviele Geräte aufgestellt sind. Eine Einzelperson kann soviel Geräte besitzen, wie er will und muss nur einmal zahlen. Betriebe (Büros, Hotels), müssen für jedes Gerät separat zahlen. Kann sein, dass es in Schulen eine andere Regelung gibt, aber die müssten dann auch für jeden Rechner zahlen, da verschiedene Nutzer und das wird teuer.


----------



## jkp20000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Ist das rechtens für etwas belangt zu werden, was nicht durch Verschlüsselungstechnik gesichert ist? Gerade im Internet ist es doch ein Leichtes, die Inhalte nur für GEZler zugängig zu machen. Das da Alle (PCs) über einen Kamm geschert werden ist doch ein Hammer!
Klag sich da mal einer der etwas von Jura versteht durch alle Instanzen.

Nur weil ich schwimmen kann, brauch ich doch keine Kurtaxe irgendwo am Strand bezahlen wo ich garnicht bin?


----------



## MrBigX (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> jagdfaust am 13.09.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das gilt nur für Privatpersonen.


----------



## ronny83 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				MrBigX am 13.09.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 13.09.2006 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht! Schau dir mal die UNIs im Osten (Leipzig, Dresden)an, die mussten kräftig GEZ für günstige Fernseher, die nur als Monitore genutzt wurden, nachzahlen und haben dafür andere Etats gekürzt (Bibliothek,...)

Bildungsnotstand in Deutschland wird kommen! PC-Räume dicht gemacht,...


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Triple2003 am 13.09.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bekloppt sind wohl andere? Die spinnen doch komplett alle miteinander....



ganz meine meinung! die haben doch alle einen an der waffel, das ist alles nur geldmacherei!


----------



## Ricco2001 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				jkp20000 am 13.09.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das rechtens für etwas belangt zu werden, was nicht durch Verschlüsselungstechnik gesichert ist? Gerade im Internet ist es doch ein Leichtes, die Inhalte nur für GEZler zugängig zu machen. Das da Alle (PCs) über einen Kamm geschert werden ist doch ein Hammer!
> Klag sich da mal einer der etwas von Jura versteht durch alle Instanzen.
> 
> Nur weil ich schwimmen kann, brauch ich doch keine Kurtaxe irgendwo am Strand bezahlen wo ich garnicht bin?



Genau das habe ich mich auch immer gefragt. Bei Premiere kann man sich auch alle CHLeague Spiele im Internet ansehen, aber eben nur nach Anmeldung und gegen Gebühr. Die können sich doch auch nicht einfach hinstellen, die Anmeldung entfernen und umsonst streamen und dann von jedem Internetbenutzer 9,90 im Monat für ihr Sportpaket verlangen...
Irgendwie scheint da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen zu werden!


----------



## g-13mrnice (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				blubblah am 13.09.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin seit der ersten meldung über diese abzocke am überlegen, ob ich dann mein internet abmelden werde. surfen und mails sind nicht lebensnotwendig. ich könnte ohne auskommen. das einzigste was mir doch probleme machen würde, waren updates etc. nicht alles ist auf den dvds der zeitschriften vorhanden. je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher bin ich bereit internet abzumelden.




mach es anders   

mein TV wird nur noch für DVD abspielung und ne spielekonsole genutzt, seit meinem umzug vor 2 Monaten ins haus, fehlt mir der elan nen reciver für die Schüssel zu kaufen, und ich vermisse es auf keinen Fall. Der internetanschluss bleibt definitiv, und die GEZ hat weder in der vergangenheit von mir geld gesehen, noch wird sie es in der zukunft sehen!!!!
ich bin eigentlich ein sehr ruhiger mensch, aber bei diesem drecksverein kommt mir mehr als nur die galle hoch, soll doch son w*****r mal vor der tür stehen, und??? so ne gartenkralle eitert verdammt schlecht aus dem kopf. 
mein nachbar arbeitet bei der steuerfahndung, hatte mal ein sehr interessantes gespräch mit ihm. ca 2 drittel, dieser "ehrenamtlichgezaußendienstaffen"...wenns denn mal ehrenamtlich wär, sacken ihre provision für schwarzseher unversteuert ein. 

ICH SEHE NICHT EIN, FÜR EINE NICHT GENUTZTE DIENSTLEISTUNG ZU ZAHLEN!!!! und nächstes jahr fangen die freeTV sender ebenfalls an gebühren zu nehmen und deren empfang zu verschlüsseln. nur die machen es richtig, wer nicht zahlt, kann nicht kucken. dieser ganze GEZ mist verstoßt doch eigentlich vorne und hinten gegen die hälfte aller grundgessetze. 

ein aufruf an ALLE:: Boykotiert die GEZ, meldet es ab, meldet euch nicht dafür an und empfehlt dieses ebenfalls allen bekannten, denn spätestens wenn die kohle schwindet müssen sich diese verbrecher etwas einfallen lassen.

sorry ggf für meine agressive schreibweise, aber bei den buchstaben GEZ vergesse ich mein gemüt!!!! Dieses Land ist so schon teuer genug, und dann noch 23€ im monat für nichts ausgeben???? N-I-E-M-A-L-S


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Thomsn am 13.09.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sei noch anzumerken, dass ich über eine Trafic-Begrenzung von 3 GiB pro 7 aufeinanderfolgende Tage eingeschränkt bin. Nicht unbedingt so reichhaltig, dass ich damit potentieller Kunde für Medien-Streams bin.
> Nun frage ich mich, ob es im Falle des Beschlusses dahingehend Sonderregelungen geben wird?



Gute Frage. Wobei man auch ganz ohne Internet an Fernsehprogramme kommt, z.B. mit DVB-T. Muss man da trotzdem keine Gebühren zahlen, wenn man kein Internet hat?


----------



## BigL (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Mir ist eigentlich total schnurz für was die alles Gebühren erheben. Ich bin ein schwarzes Schaf, das nicht zahlt und das das auch in Zukunft nicht vor hat.
Bin mal gespannt ob irgendwann tatsächlich einer vor meiner Türe steht.
Die Zeugen Jehovas haben mich das letzte Mal nur gesehen und wieder abgedreht ("Wir wollten mit Ihnen über Gott diskutieren aber da haben Sie wohl kein Interesse?!") und ähnlich wird es auch einem GEZ-Menschen gehen, schätze ich mal   
Man muss die ja auch nicht rein lassen. Eigentlich verstehe ich nicht warum überhaupt so viele GEZ zahlen und sich drüber auslassen. Muss man ja zwar per Gesetz aber man kann das doch echt leicht vermeiden.

Ich meine: ich müsste mich mit meinem Motorrad auch immer an Tempolimits halten - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden wenn man es nicht tut ist halt verflucht klein. Und solange ich keine persönlichen moralischen Traumata deswegen bekomme ist für mich alles in Butter.
Das heißt natürlich für die GEZ, dass sie nicht das schwarze unter meinen Nägeln bekommen wird    

Irgendwie hat mich die GEZ auch schon seit drei Jahren nicht mehr angeschrieben - haben die mich vergessen? Oder hilft häufiges Umziehen tatsächlich?


----------



## TotalWurscht (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Umziehen hilft, natürlich. Bin dieses Jahr 3 mal, letztes Jahr 6 mal umgezogen und wurde auch nie angeschrieben. Dazu mahlen deren Mühlen zu langsam.


----------



## GhostShadow (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

*Das kann doch wohl nicht sein! Wie ignorant und uninformiert sind die Leute denn heutzutage wirklich???*

www.Heise.de hat bereits 2004 (!) über den neuen Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag und seine Konsequenzen berichtet! (siehe: Der Computer soll GEZ-pflichtig werden vom 22.09.2004).
Und erst jetzt, kurz vor der Umsetzung des Staatsvertrages, bemerken auch andere Medien und Interressengemeinschaften was das Ganze überhaupt bedeutet... das z.B. eine Firma für _jeden_ Internet-Fähigen PC die vollen Gebüren von 17,-€ bezahlen _sollte_ und das zwangsläufig der Tod für die meisten Internet-Cafés sein wird hat irgendwie noch keiner gerafft.

Auch dass alle Firmen gesetzlich dazu gezwungen wurden ihre Umsatzsteuer-Anmeldungen nur noch elektronisch abzuwickeln und dadurch zwangsläufig einen Internetfähigen PC besitzen müssen, ist der breiten Masse irgendwie entgangen... letztendlich könnte die GEZ die Daten aller Firmen beim Finanzamt erfragen und diese "zwangsanmelden". Genauso könnte man die Internet-Provieder dazu verpflichten, zu ihren Internet-Anmeldungen gleich ein Formular der GEZ beizulegen. Damit hätte sich die "*G*öttliche *E*inzugs-*Z*entrale" praktisch die perfekte Geldquelle erschlossen!   

Mich würd echt mal interessieren, wie viele PCs mit iNet-Anschluß in den Büros der ComputecMedia stehen und wie man die GEZ-Gebühren für jeden einzelnen davon bezahlen will (aka wie teuer die PCGames in Zukunft werden wird)?

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, ein wenig nach dem Thema GEZ zu googeln und sich über die machenschaften dieser Damen & Herren zu informieren!


----------



## axelschweiss (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage. Wobei man auch ganz ohne Internet an Fernsehprogramme kommt, z.B. mit DVB-T. Muss man da trotzdem keine Gebühren zahlen, wenn man kein Internet hat?


Doch da du damit auch Fernsehn empfangen kannst (ähnlich wie Reciver).
DVB = Empfangsgerät für TV/Radio.


----------



## Trancemaster (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 13.09.2006 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist EGAL ob Du Internet hast oder nicht. Allein die Netzwerkkarte Deines Rechners reicht, damit dieser Gebührenpflichtig ist, denn Du KÖNNTEST damit ja ins Internet gehen. Und genau dieses "Du KÖNNTEST also musst Du zahlen" hält mich davon ab diese Abzocke zu unterstützen indem ich bleche. Niemand zwingt die Öffentlich-rechtlichen ein Internetangebot zu haben - und ihr Seniorenprogramm sollen sie meinetwegen verschlüsseln.


----------



## Godfather_Granden (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Mich interessiert mal die Frage, ob die GEZ für ihre Computer, die sie in der Verwaltung stehen haben, auch zahlen müssen... die können nämlich auch ins Internet...


----------



## Rattenfaenger (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				g-13mrnice am 13.09.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ein aufruf an ALLE:: Boykotiert die GEZ, meldet es ab, meldet euch nicht dafür an und empfehlt dieses ebenfalls allen bekannten, denn spätestens wenn die kohle schwindet müssen sich diese verbrecher etwas einfallen lassen.


Wenn das Abmelden mal so einfach wäre. Wir versuchen gerade die GEZ für meine Oma abzumelden. Dummerweise ist es für die GEZ kein Grund, dass man Pflegefall ist und weder Fernseh schauen noch Radio hören kann. 
Momentan such ich grad nen Grund, damit ich dem Verein kündigen kann.


----------



## Butterbemme (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Internet-GEZ, ohne mich. Die Gebühr seh ich ein, wenn alle öffentlich rechtlichen Sender ihr Programm 24/7 in ordentlicher Qualität ins Netz streamen, keinen Tag früher. Ich find die Gebühr unglaublich dreist, wie wird die eigentlich gerechtfertigt? Soll ich für deren Webseiten und die paar Videoclips in Krümelauflösung da drauf bezahlen oder was?


----------



## pilzbefall (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

normalerweise muss derjenige, der eine Dienstleistung anbietet, zweifelsfrei nachweisen, daß sie auch in Anspruch genommen wurde, wenn er dafür Geld fordern will. Das ist der (Unrechts-) Kern der ganzen GEZ-Angelegenheit.

Diesen Nachweis könnte man führen, wenn die Nutzung der Öffentlich-"Rechtlichen" an das Vorhandensein eines Decoders geknüpft wäre. Hätte man diesen Decoder, welcher den Empfang von "Musikantenstadl", "Fußballgedöns" und die zig tausend TV-Produktionen ermöglicht, dann müßte man auch zahlen. 

Die GEZ nimmt übrigens jährlich 6 Milliarden Euro ein. Nur so nebenbei. Davon machen so sinnvolle Sendungen wie "Monitor", "Plusminus" oder "aspekte" schätzungsweise 2 % aus.


----------



## Butcher2000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Heise Online News: 09.10.2004 10:48

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51982


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				MrBigX am 13.09.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 13.09.2006 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ist das hier dan falsch, oder veraltet?

September 2004 der Regierungssprecher von Rheinland-Pfalz:


> "...für die Wirtschaft ein Betrag, der deutlich unter der Peanutsgrenze liegt". Damit wollte er illustrieren, dass ja nicht für jeden von unter Umständen Tausenden Rechnern eines Großunternehmens an die Gebühreneinzugszentrale GEZ gezahlt werden muss - sondern nur für einen einzigen.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,399510,00.html


----------



## Stefan1981 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Wozu noch ein Fernseher und Radio kaufen und dafür Monatlich 17€ ca. blechen wenn man mit PC und Internetanschluss günstiger kommt.


Genauso werden es einige machen.


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

***ups***


----------



## ananas45 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Omg wenn sie schon gebühren kassieren dass sollen sie doch ARD, ZDF etc. über IP-Stream und UMTS umsonst anbieten


----------



## Comandos (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Das ist krank , wiso soll das internet aufeinmal was mit dem tv in deutschland zu tuhen haben, auserdem könnte ja dan jeder depp auf der welt schauen und die deutschen zahlen sich dumm wie ?


----------



## DerBeste (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

#lächerlich
was für verbrecher


----------



## Cis-minor (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ananas45 am 13.09.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Omg wenn sie schon gebühren kassieren dass sollen sie doch ARD, ZDF etc. über IP-Stream und UMTS umsonst anbieten



Hmm ARD, ZDF,... hätte Style wenn man über seinen PC mit den neuesten Reportagen über "Killer-Spiele" versorgt werden würde.


----------



## Boesor (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Ricco2001 am 13.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> jkp20000 am 13.09.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt dir nicht nur sovor, dass ist auch so.
Generell halte ich die GEZ ja für sinnvoll, oder zumindest das System von starken ,unabhängigen und gebührenfinazierten Sendern.
Aber diese PC Geschichte ist in der Tat absolut unverständlich.


----------



## Jaschka (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Die GEZ spasten drehen komplett durch   , jez muss man für jeden scheiss gezahlen. Muss man auch bald für Mp3 player im monat  zahlen?
PS: die Die GEZ schweine können mich mal kreuz weise!


----------



## michael-90 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Jaschka am 13.09.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die GEZ spasten drehen komplett durch   , jez muss man für jeden scheiss gezahlen. Muss man auch bald für Mp3 player im monat  zahlen?
> PS: die Die GEZ schweine können mich mal kreuz weise!



 Genau meine Meinung, es sollte echt einfach keiner zahlen, es wird wohl schwierig werden Millionen von Leute zu verklagen...

Überhaupt verstehe ich das ganze System nicht! Warum muss man z.B. für den Fehrnsehr zahlen, nur weil man ARD und ZDF empfängt, die bringen doch fast genauso viel Werbung wie die privaten Sender! 
Meine Meinung jedenfalls: Schafft die GEZ-Gebühren ganz ab, alle Fehrnseh- / Radiosender erwirtschaften sowieso den Hauptanteil des Gewinns durch Werbung, eine Sekunde Werbung währen eines Spielfilms kann durchaus 90.000 Euro kosten!!!


----------



## B0S (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Richtig müsste es heissen: Schon abGEZockt worden?  

Unglaublich was dieser Verein veranstaltet. Ich hoffe wirklich 2007 wird es Massenklagen geben, das bringt der ganzen Sache mal frischen Wind an der Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## kami82 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Hier einmal meine Meinung zum Thema:

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier ein System, dass in der Vergangenheit für die Medien, auf die es angewendet wurde sinnvoll war auf neue Medien übertragen, für die dies nicht sinnvoll, bzw überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt ist.

Vergleich:

Fernseher/Radio

- für einen Fernseher oder für ein Radio bezahlt man keine Providergebühren, jedoch GEZ-Gebühren, da in der Vergangenheit alle öffentlich rechtlichen Sender ohne Verschlüsselung empfangbar waren. Okay, soweit, so gut. Keine Verschlüsselung, alle Sender empfangbar, Programm soll finanziert werden, das kann ich ja noch verstehen!

- ganz wichtig: man hat die freie Wahl, ob man dieses Medium nutzen möchte, oder aber nicht!

internetfähiger PC:

- für einen PC, der am Internet ist bezahle ich bei einem Anbieter meiner Wahl bereits Gebühren. Der Provider stellt mir die Leitung zur Verfügung, ich nutze das Angebot, spricht die DSL-Leitung. Damit meine ich, dass die Leistung, die ich in Anspruch nehme bereits abgegolten ist.  

- nun verlangt die GEZ für eine Leistung, welche ich bereits bezahle, nämlich meinen Internetzugang, den ich bei einem Unternehmen bereits BEZAHLE zusätzliche Gebühren. Gerechtfertigt werden soll diese Gebühr mit dem Content, der von öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern zur Verfügung gestellt wird, der aber faktisch noch nicht vorhanden ist! Ich kann über das Internet nicht alle öffentlich rechtlichen Sender empfangen wie mit einem Fernseher!

- Außerdem kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass über das Internet leicht eine einfache Lösung implementierbar wäre, welche die GEZ-Gebühr für neue Medien schlicht überflüssig machen würde: Man müsste einfach nur einen Zugang auf den entsprechenden Seiten einrichten, den man dann bezahlen würde um sich den Content auf den entsprechenden Seiten anzusehen.

- Meiner Meinung nach wäre also MAXIMAL eine Gebühr für die Nutzung einzelner Internetseiten der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender gerechtfgfertigt, nicht aber eine Gebühr, die an das Zugangsmedium DSL-Leitung gebunden ist, welche ich ja bereits bezahle!

Wie steht ihr dazu??
Ich habe versucht sachlich zu bleiben, obwohl es in mir schon ein wenig brodelt als Student, der nicht ohne Ende Geld hat und dem für ein Medium welches in der heutigen Zeit unbedingt vorgehalten werden muss zusätzlich Geld abGEZockt werden soll!


----------



## Insane80 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Mich nervt das auch total! Kommt echt mal selten vor, dass ich ARD oder sonstige öffentliche Sender kucke... wie viele andere wahrscheinlich auch.
Warum machen die das nicht im PayTV-Style? Jeder, der die öffentlichen Sender sehen bzw. hören will, soll halt dafür extra bezahlen. Dieses "jeder muss zahlen, ob er/sie kuckt oder nicht" ist doch irgendwie nicht normal. 
Was soll das, auch noch für's Internet noch extra eine GEZ-Gebühr zu verlangen?  
Ich werde da zwar auch nix zahlen, weil ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen wohne und in einer "eheähnlichen Gemeinschaft" muss man nur ein Radio und TV anmelden. Trotzdem geht mir die GEZ ständig mit Briefen auf den S*** owohl ich das denen schon dutzend mal mitgeteilt hab. 
Kann mich nur anschließen - ABZOCKE!


----------



## darthwolf68 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				kami82 am 13.09.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier einmal meine Meinung zum Thema:
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird hier ein System, dass in der Vergangenheit für die Medien, auf die es angewendet wurde sinnvoll war auf neue Medien übertragen, für die dies nicht sinnvoll, bzw überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist korrekt. Wie ich aus den aktuellen Nachrichten entnehme, sind private Haushalte davon aber nicht betroffen. Zahlen sollen nur Selbstständige Kleinunternehmer und große Firmen.
Interessant wird es bei Internetcafe's oder Firmen, die mit Vermietung von Servern o.ä. ihr Geld verdienen. Wahrscheinlich setzen die es von der Steuer ab. Da pro Internet-PC eine Gebühr von ca. 5,-€ erhoben wird kann das schwer auf die Finanzen gehen. Z.B. im Deutschlandhaus, am Theodor-Heuss-Platz in Berlin stehen ca. 100.000 Server - wie wird das gehandhabt?
Der Staat sagt, dass die Kommunen das regeln sollen. Tolle Aussage!
Wie dem auch sei - Die GEZ läuft bei mir sowieso gegen eine Wand. Ich bin rechtlich gut abgesichert und zahle für keinen Service, den ich nicht nutze, Punkt! Da könnte ja jeder Taxi-Fahrer von Berlin täglich bei mir klingeln und Geld verlangen, da ihr Taxi ja fahrbereit ist!!!
Pffft! Es wird langsam Zeit, das die GEZ uns Geld bezahlt für den Schrott, den die öffentlichen Sender ausstrahlen, oder gibt es einen Internet-User mit DSL-Flatrate, der sich "Musikantenstadl Online" reinzieht?


----------



## darknessman (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Die wollen Gebühren für Sachen die es (noch) nicht gibt?

Gut, dann will ich jetzt Kindergeld.
Ich hab zwar keine, aber das Gerät ist vorhanden


----------



## Dreamcatcher (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Wer braucht keine Rundfunkgebühren zu bezahlen:

1.) Personen die Leistungen nach dem Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz (BAFöG) beziehen.
2.) Personen, deren monatliches Einkommen unterhalb des für sein Bundesland geltenden einfachen Sozialhilfesatzes liegt. (ca. 320€ glaub ich...)
3.) Personen, die Leistungen zur Grundsicherung des Lebensbedarfs beziehen. (Leistungen nach dem 2. Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB II))

(Diese Aufstellung ist nicht abschließend.)

Zum Thema Abmelden:

Das ist gar nicht mal so einfach. Wir haben fast 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis die Herren von der GEZ die Begründung akzeptierten, dass meine Oma zum Zeitpunkt der Abmeldung bereits 6 Monate tot war.

Zum Thema Schulen:

Soweit ich weiss müssen die durch irgendeinen Staatsvertrag ohnehin nichts zahlen.


----------



## Nightdawn (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Ja, ja, die freunde von der GEZ 



Spoiler



(Geldgeile Ehrlose Zahnprothesenträger)



...darf man die eigentlich in den Arsch treten, wenn die auf dem Grundstück herumlungern, oder gilt das als Körperverletzung......(verdient hätten sie es ja)

Zitat vom Duke: "Its time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!"

Achja um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen...ich finde es ne miese Sauerei sowas, geht denen denn schon das Geld aus oder warum diese Internet- und Umts-Handygebühren....


Spoiler



....Alles Stümper und Deletanten



So, aus  !


----------



## PunkFan15 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Nightdawn am 13.09.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, die freunde von der GEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nicht , wütrde ich auch gern tun  aber du kannst einfach die Tür zulassen. Einfach nicht aufmachen wenn die klingeln  
Das gibt auch keinen Ärger


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ist das ja wirklich eine teuflische Abzocke.

Radio:  6 Euro
PC:  6 Euro
TV:  17 Euro

Radio und TV:   17 Euro
Radio, TV und PC:   17 Euro

Wie können die nur!


----------



## pilzbefall (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Boesor am 13.09.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ricco2001 am 13.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist dir bewußt, daß nur ein Bruchteil der 6 MILLIARDEN EURO GEZ-Einnahmen für Kultur & differenzierten Journalismus ausgegeben wird? Schau dir mal an, wie das anteilig aussieht: 99,876% Unterhaltung, hie u. da "Plusminus", "Monitor" oder "Kontraste". Seit Bestehen der GEZ (seit Kriegsende) haben sich immer mehr Schmarotzer an den GEZ-Tropf gehängt. Was meint ihr, wie der Musikantenstadl finanziert wird! Übrigens haben die Öffentlich-"Rechtlichen" zudem noch Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## ChopperDave (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ist das ja wirklich eine teuflische Abzocke.
> 
> Radio:  6 Euro
> PC:  6 Euro
> ...



uuhhh, cleveres kerlchen. sorry aber hier gehts ums prinzip und die leistungen, die man für 6 euro nicht bekommt.


----------



## Boesor (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				pilzbefall am 13.09.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt dir nicht nur sovor, dass ist auch so.
> Generell halte ich die GEZ ja für sinnvoll, oder zumindest das System von starken ,unabhängigen und gebührenfinazierten Sendern.
> Aber diese PC Geschichte ist in der Tat absolut unverständlich.



ist dir bewußt, daß nur ein Bruchteil der 6 MILLIARDEN EURO GEZ-Einnahmen für Kultur & differenzierten Journalismus ausgegeben wird? Schau dir mal an, wie das anteilig aussieht: 99,876% Unterhaltung, hie u. da "Plusminus", "Monitor" oder "Kontraste". Seit Bestehen der GEZ (seit Kriegsende) haben sich immer mehr Schmarotzer an den GEZ-Tropf gehängt. Was meint ihr, wie der Musikantenstadl finanziert wird! Übrigens haben die Öffentlich-"Rechtlichen" zudem noch Werbeeinnahmen. [/quote]

Wir können da gerne drüber diskutieren, aber dann auch mit Fakten und nicht "gefühlten 99,876%"


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				pilzbefall am 13.09.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr, wie der Musikantenstadl finanziert wird!



Nur dumm, dass der Musikantenstadl eine der quotenstärksten Sendungen ist  



			
				ChopperDave am 13.09.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 13.09.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass mich raten, Du zahlst sowieso keine GEZ?

Und von wegen Prinzip... ich war seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr krank und noch nie arbeitslos. Wieso sollte ich da für die Leistungen zahlen, die ich nicht bekomme?


----------



## Freezeman (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ChopperDave am 13.09.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 13.09.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, wenn man die Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen würde wäre das ja kein Problem. Aber das jeder Rechner mit dem man ins Internet gehen *könnte* gleich pauschalisiert wird ist totaler Schwachsinn! Wenn es schon kommen muss, dann sollte die Gebühr auf die Internetrechung kommen.

Btw: Schmalbanduser können doch eh nichts mit dem Angebot von ARD/ZDF anfangen, warum sollte die zahlen?


----------



## ananas45 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

interessanterweise muss ich noch erwähnen dass die GEZ-Gebühren schon theoretisch zu hoch sind. der GEZ-Preis ist ja bakanntlich immer gestiegen, eine Untersuchung nach müsste der Preiswachstung dem inflationsrate anpassen. als die rechtöffentliche gegründet wurde betrug das Gebühr noch 4€ irgendwas, im Laufe der Zeit haben sich die sonstige Preise etwa verdoppelt, die GEZ-Abzocke-Gebühren sind allerdings um das 3-4fache gestiegen. demnach müssten wir 9-10€, sprich wir zahlen 7€ zuviel. soviel zum thema abzocke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Otto-Normalverbraucher ist das ja wirklich eine teuflische Abzocke.
> 
> Radio:  6 Euro
> PC:  6 Euro
> ...



Der Punkt ist doch vielmehr, dass eine Gebühr verlang wird ohne zu berücksichtigen, ob das Angebot überhaupt benutzt wird.
Oder wie es so schön als Leserbrief gebracht wurde:


> Ich soll also Gebühren dafür zahlen, dass ich ein Internet-fähiges Gerät besitze, auch wenn ich gar keinen Internet-Anschluss habe? Tja, dann werde ich mal ganz schnell Kindergeld beantragen. Ich habe zwar noch keine Kinder, aber das Gerät ist vorhanden.


http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect14709.html

Wunderbar auch solche Sachen


> Schon in der Vergangenheit war die Variante mit der reduzierten PC-Gebühr diskutiert worden. Beim ZDF bestand allerdings schon damals die Sorge, dass man bei dieser Lösung leer ausgehen könnte - *weil Mainz keine Radioprogramme anbietet.*


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,436743,00.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Freezeman am 13.09.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wenn man die Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen würde wäre das ja kein Problem. Aber das jeder Rechner mit dem man ins Internet gehen *könnte* gleich pauschalisiert wird ist totaler Schwachsinn!


Man muss ja nur mal schauen, wo da überall Geld geholt werden soll. Und das sind in 9 von 10 Fällen sicherlich keine Personen, welche das Angebot der GEZ damit nutzen:


> Was genau „neuartige Empfangsgeräte“ sind, ist nicht eindeutig definiert. Bislang werden zumeist „Internet-PCs“ in diese Kategorie eingestuft. Neben PCs könnten aber auch Mobil- und *VoIP-Telefone sowie Spielekonsolen und Webserver* gebührenpflichtig werden.





> Jedoch sollen [...] *Selbstständige für ihren gewerblich genutzten Heim-Computer* zahlen. Dagegen hatten etliche Industrie- und Unternehmensverbände in den vergangenen Monaten heftig protestiert.


http://www.handelsblatt.com/news/Technologie/IT-Trends-Internet/_pv/_p/204016/_t/ft/_b/1134832/default.aspx/gez-gebuehr-fuer-internet-pcs-kommt.html


----------



## Loosa (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ananas45 am 13.09.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> im Laufe der Zeit haben sich die sonstige Preise etwa verdoppelt, die GEZ-Abzocke-Gebühren sind allerdings um das 3-4fache gestiegen. demnach müssten wir 9-10€, sprich wir zahlen 7€ zuviel. soviel zum thema abzocke


Kann man so rechnen wenn man will.

Nur, was ist im laufe der Jahre alles dazu gekommen?
Internet-Präsenz, seit der Wiedervereinigung ein paar neue Sendeanstalten, KiKa, ARTE, Phoenix, Deutschlandradio, die Deutsche Welle sendet international mittlerweile Hörfunkprogramme in 30 Sprachen, ...



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.09.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss ja nur mal schauen, wo da überall Geld geholt werden soll. Und das sind in 9 von 10 Fällen sicherlich keine Personen, welche das Angebot der GEZ damit nutzen:
> 
> 
> > Was genau „neuartige Empfangsgeräte“ sind, ist nicht eindeutig definiert. Bislang werden zumeist „Internet-PCs“ in diese Kategorie eingestuft. Neben PCs könnten aber auch Mobil- und *VoIP-Telefone sowie Spielekonsolen und Webserver* gebührenpflichtig werden.



Stimmt schon, das ist ziehmlich wirr und trifft zur Zeit mit Sicherheit erstmal viele Falsche  

Allerdings kann ich verstehen, dass die Öffentlich-rechtlichen im Zugzwang sind. Wenn sie es verpassen und nicht jetzt schon die neuen Bereiche abdecken, kann es passieren, dass ihnen später der Hebel dazu fehlt und die Einnahmen ganz wegfallen.

Ich bin kein Fan der GEZ, ist sicherlich nicht das beste System. Aber ein starkes Angebot Öffentlich-rechtlicher ist mir wichtig.


----------



## DonArni (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Das Thema GEZ ist ein lediges Thema.
Sicher ist es teilweise schwer verständlich, warum man für etwas zahlen muß, was man nur rein theoretisch nutzen könnte. Aber Aufgabe der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen ist es,  Sendungen zu produzieren, die nicht nur Mainstream sind und auch sollen sie bei der Produktion unabhängig von Dritten sein.

Und das ist auch der Grund, warum eine reine Werbefinanzierung von ARD, ZDF , ... nicht möglich ist. Denn sobald man von diesen Einnahmen abhängig ist, kann man kein unabhängiges Programm mehr anbieten.

Neben den genanten Seniorenprogramm bieten die Sender auch ein Programm für junge Menschen (und das nicht zu knapp). Auch sportliche Events werden von ihnen gezeigt zum Beispiel die Fußball Bundesliga, die WM06 (egal ob nun Hockey, Reiten oder Fußball), Olympische Spiele, Wintersport, ....

Was das Internetangebot betrifft, hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan. Viele Beiträge der Fernsehsender kann man als Stream live oder aus dem Archiv anschauen. Aber man muß auch bedenken, dass eine Frage der Rechte (oder Lizenskosten) ist, ob etwas im iNet als Stream gezeigt werden kann. Und die die Radiosender gibt es alle (?) per Stream. Neben den Streams sind aber auch die Internetauftritte gut gepflegt und aktuell. Im Bereich Podcast sind die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen ebenfalls sehr gut vertreten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Sechs oder Sieben Euro im Monat sind meiner Meinung gerechtfertigt, da man sie auch nur bezahlen muß, falls man keinen TV angemeldet hat. (Wie ist das wenn ich bis jetzt nur Radio habe, bezahl ich dann 12 Euro?)


----------



## Hausratte (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Passt zwar nur am Rand zum Thema aber zur Erheiterung für diejenigen, die sich über die GEZ so aufregen.
Hab ich zufällig im Netz gefunden:   

 Der GEZ-Scherge

30. Dezember, müde und abgespannt von der Arbeit fuhr ich in die Wohnung meiner Freundin. Dort war es aufgeräumt, im Kühlschrank war etwas zu essen. Nachdem ich mir den Magen vollgeschlagen hatte, machte ich es mir auf dem Sofa bequem.

In diesem Moment klingelt es an der Wohnungstür. Ich gehe zur Tür und blicke durch den Spion. Dort stand ein etwa 40 Jahre alter, gut gekleideter Mann.

Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, fing der gute Mann auch schon an: GEZ-Scherge: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Lars Lästig, ich bin ihr Rundfunkgebührenbeaufftragter... blabla.... blabla..."

GEZ? Wirklich ein GEZ-Scherge? Oh je...
GEZ-Scherge: 	"......blabla........ sind sie Frau Anja K.?"

Hat der mich wirklich gerade gefragt ob ich Frau Anja K. (meine Freundin) bin? (Ich sehe nun wirklich nicht wie eine Frau aus, zudem trug ich einen deutlich sichtbaren drei-Tagesbart)

Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein und ich antwortete ihm stattdessen, dass ich Gina W. sei, die uneheliche Tochter von Frau K.
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Na gut, lassen wir das. Sie wissen sicher.......blabla........verpflichtet ..........blabla........anzumelden......"

Ich unterbrach den Redefluss des GEZ-Schergen nur ungern, aber ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich mal auf die Toilette müsste, versprach ihm aber, dass ich gleich wieder da bin und schloss die Tür hinter mir. Nach fünf Minuten gab es die ersten zarten Klingelversuche.

Nach weiteren drei Minuten klingelte er Sturm und ich öffnete wieder die Tür.
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Was haben sie denn solange gemacht?"

Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich ihm, dass ich ein lauwarmes Bier getrunken habe. Außerdem mussten mal wieder meine Fußnägel geschnitten werden.
GEZ-Scherge: 	"So eine Frechheit, so was habe ich ja noch nie erlebt...."

Ich musste dem guten Mann leider Recht geben und versprach meine Freundin noch heute Abend darauf anzusprechen, warum sie das Bier nicht in den Kühlschrank gestellt hatte. Wirklich eine Frechheit.
Nun lief dieser geistige Tiefflieger rot an und rastete aus.

GEZ-Scherge: "Wenn sie noch weiter so ein Kasperltheater veranstalten, kann ich auch andere Seiten aufziehen. Ein Anruf von mir und die Polizei durchsucht ihre Wohnung......blabla....... das wird sehr teuer für sie......blabla".

Logisch, mit Bundesgrenzschutz und Sondereinsatzkommando.

Sichtbar eingeschüchtert versprach ich nun, effektiv mitzuarbeiten und mein Kasperltheater bleiben zu lassen.

GEZ-Scherge: "Besitzen sie einen Fernseher oder ein Radio?"

Freundlich gab ich dem Mann Auskunft. "Ja klar, ich besitze 2 Fernseher, 3 Radios, noch ein Radio in meinem Büro und zwei in meinen Autos."
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Haben sie diese angemeldet?"
Ich: 	"Nein, bisher leider nicht."
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Wie lange besitzen sie diese Geräte schon?"
Ich: 	"Ca. 10-12 Jahre."

Uiiiii, jetzt war er am Sabbern, als er seine Provision in Gedanken überschlug. Nun ja, um es kurz zu machen, er hielt mir nach ein bis zwei Minuten zwei Zettel zur Unterschrift unter die Nase. Eine Anmeldung der GEZ und einen Schrieb, dass ich schon seit fünf Jahren die Geräte besitze. Beides auf den Namen und die Adresse meiner Freundin ausgestellt.

Freundlich wie ich nun einmal bin teilte ich ihm mit, dass ich weder Frau Anja K. bin, noch hier wohne.
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Wo wohnen sie denn?"
Ich: 	"Wissen sie das nicht?"
GEZ-Scherge: 	"Nee"
Ich: 	"Super - dann schönen guten Abend"

Ich schloss die Tür, schaltete die Klingel ab und den Fernseher ein, das Bier war auch schon etwas kühler.

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen vielleicht auch bald mal wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei...


----------



## Nightdawn (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

lol sehr gut!!!   ...Ich hätt auch ein bier getrunken...ja und danach Klingel abstellen...
aber! nicht alle GEZ-Schergen sind um die 40 mit einem Anzug! ich hab mal ein bisschen im i-net geforstet und bin auf youtube fündig geworden....ein GEZ-Scherge!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GolpohrMgZs ...


----------



## nemini (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Najo also ich hab zwar sowohl einen PC als auch ein Radio (was ich zugegebenermaßen nie nutze, weil man hat ja seine Musiksammlung auf seinem PC), aber es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen Rundfunkgebühren zu bezahlen.

Hab als ich umgezogen bin, nen Brief von der GEZ bekommen, angekreuzt, ich hätte nix und zurück geschickt ... seitdem nichts mehr, seit einem jahr ...


----------



## Smoky9 (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

wieso kann man GEZ nicht einfach abmelden und sie sperren den ARD usw zugang? bei mir ist ARD nichtmal auf der fernbedienung :o

seit wann darf irgendwer gebühren für leistungen verlangen die man nicht haben will? ist quasi erpressung


----------



## nemini (13. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Weil es früher einfach keine andere Möglichkeit als die ubiquitäre Verbreitung des Funk- und Fernsehsignals gab. Es ist praktisch ein Relikt aus der Zeit vor dem Satellitenreceiver und der digitalen Verschlüsselung.

Aber die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen wissen ganz genau, dass ein System wie z.B. bei Premiere ihnen Einnahmeeinbußen in Milliardenhöhe einbringen würde.

Und gerade im Internet ist so etwas höchst einfach zu realisieren. Jeder der bereits Rundfunk- und Fernsehgebühren zahlt, bekommt per Post einen login und passwort zugeschickt, mit dem er Zugang zu allen Inhalten hat, alle anderen können einzelne Inhalte zu einem moderaten Preis über Kreditkarte oder PayPal abrufen.

Aber die Rundfunk und Fernsehanstalten sind halt noch nicht im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ...


----------



## Stefan1981 (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Irgendwann kommt vll. die Meldung "Gamer machen Mobil gegen die Öffentlich-rechtlichen"


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				nemini am 13.09.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gerade im Internet ist so etwas höchst einfach zu realisieren. Jeder der bereits Rundfunk- und Fernsehgebühren zahlt, bekommt per Post einen login und passwort zugeschickt, mit dem er Zugang zu allen Inhalten hat, alle anderen können einzelne Inhalte zu einem moderaten Preis über Kreditkarte oder PayPal abrufen.



ich bezweifel, dass die von dir vorgeschlagene Umsetzung so einfach geht, da es für für jeden Radio und Fernsehsender eine eigene Internetpräsenz  gibt. 
Und zweitens 'kennt' dann jeder einen Gebührenbezahler so dass sich jeder einwählen kann.


----------



## Metalgery73 (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

LOL Eure GEZ Fritzen sind ja eine raffgierige Bande. Ich scheiss auf Fernsehen u. Internet WENN das bei uns kommen sollte. Die gierigen Bastarde können mich am A..... lecken.


----------



## ChopperDave (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 13.09.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ChopperDave am 13.09.2006 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast mich überzeugt. wenn ich nun eines tages unbedingt etwas auf den seiten der ard oder des zdf oder sogar des kika's nachschauen müsste, dann stünde ich ganz schön dumm da, wenns die seiten nich mehr gäbe, weil niemand gebühren gezahlt hat.    

und nein, ich zahle keine gebühren, denn ich habe keinen fernseher. und die unabhängigkeit der öffentlich rechtlichen is mir auch egal, denn deren angebot kann man meiner meinung nach kaum noch von dem der privaten unterscheiden. 

aber du weisst es ja eh besser, also zahl man schön für den quatsch...


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				darknessman am 13.09.2006 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann will ich jetzt Kindergeld.
> Ich hab zwar keine, aber das Gerät ist vorhanden




mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den spruch jetzt schon zum schätzungsweise zwanzigsten mal hier lese; hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es hier so viele frauen gibt, oder wie wollt ihr sonst kinder kriegen (~ empfangen), ums `machen` gehts hier nämlich nicht.  :-o


----------



## Blackout (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Werd morgen GEZ abmelden.
Mein Fernsehr wird demnächst abgeholt und verschrottet, Radio besitze ich nicht und zahle jetzt schon seit 2001 scheisse viel Geld für etwas das ich bis heute NICHT genutzt habe, die Typen sehen in Zukunft nicht einen Cent mehr von mir!


----------



## Mahoo (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Ja Ja, so ist das. Sender die keiner guckt, die keiner vollwertig übers Internet empfängt!

Demnächst müssen wir dann auch für nen Toaster oder einer Mikrowelle bezahlen, weil man sich daraus mit etwas verständnis für Technik ein Radio zusammenbauen kann. Ich bin gespannt auf welche Abendteuer sich das Volk in diesem Land noch einstellen muss!


----------



## IXS (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Mahoo am 14.09.2006 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst müssen wir dann auch für nen Toaster oder einer Mikrowelle bezahlen, weil man sich daraus mit etwas verständnis für Technik ein Radio zusammenbauen kann.



Wieso demnächst? Das war schon "immer" so.

Außerdem. Was beschwert ihr euch eigenltich?
Diese GEZ für Computer hat doch nur das Licht der Welt gefunden, weil es so viele _*Oberschlaue*_ gibt, die meinen, ein PC sei kein Fernseher und mit einer "TV" Karte immer noch nicht....
Ich bezahle GEZ seit meinen ersten Tagen im Arbeitsleben. Ein Zacken ist mir deswegen nicht aus der Krone gefallen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese GEZ für Computer hat doch nur das Licht der Welt gefunden, weil es so viele _*Oberschlaue*_ gibt, die meinen, ein PC sei kein Fernseher und mit einer "TV" Karte immer noch nicht....




könntest du das näher erläutern ?


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahoo am 14.09.2006 09:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut, wenn Du, so wie ich, 50 Euro alle 3 Monate für nicht genutzte Leistungen abgebucht bekommst schwillt Dir auch irgendwann der Kamm. Auf  diese Art habe ich mittlerweile 200 Euro verloren, obwohl ich überhaupt kein Interesse habe fern zu sehen oder Radio zu hören (seit 2 Jahren mittlerweile nicht mehr, ich vermisse aber auch nichts).


----------



## IXS (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 14.09.2006 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Empfang für Radio und Fernsehprogramme war schon immer gebührenpflichtig. Das hat nichts mit den privaten Sendern zu tun, sondern mit der technischen Möglichkeit.
Selbst wenn jemand einen Ferritkern mit einem Kupferdraht umwickelt um damit einen Radiosender zu hören...
Bei den GEZ Gebühren geht es einfach darum, OB man TV oder RADIO empfangen kann. Erst dann muss man die Gebühr abtreten.
Es geht nicht darum, ob man es tut, sondern ob man es könnte.

Und theoretisch gehören hier 95% der Foren-Nutzer, zu den Leuten, die den Fernseher abgeschaltet lassen und lieber einen I-Net Stream nutzen.... 

Im Vergleich ist das etwa so, dass man "hier" kurz die Luft anhält . einen Schritt weiter dann aber nach Luft jappst.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.09.2006 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich übe Tai Chi und habe ein Bo. Ich KÖNNTE im Park Leute überfallen und Omas die Handtaschen klauen. So, jetzt bitte in ein Gefängnis stecken! Ich habe Augen und Ohren, damit könnte ich Fernsehen oder ARD Websites anschauen. Bitte Augen ausstechen und Ohren verstopfen.


----------



## IXS (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Augen und Ohren, damit könnte ich Fernsehen oder ARD Websites anschauen. Bitte Augen ausstechen und Ohren verstopfen.



Nur mit "Augen" und "Ohren"  verfügst du aber nicht über die* technische Möglichkeit*, Radio und TV zuhause zu empfangen.

Interessant wird es bei einer zukünftigen Hörprothese, die evtl. auch Radio empfangen könnte


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wird es bei einer zukünftigen Hörprothese, die evtl. auch Radio empfangen könnte


GEZ fürs Hörgerät.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 14.09.2006 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee!!!!

Theoretisch könnte ich aber mit meinen Augen und Ohren Fernsehen und Radio aufschnappen bei anderen. Klar, die zahlen ja schon GEZ aber...


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich übe Tai Chi und habe ein Bo. Ich KÖNNTE im Park Leute überfallen und Omas die Handtaschen klauen. So, jetzt bitte in ein Gefängnis stecken! Ich habe Augen und Ohren, damit könnte ich Fernsehen oder ARD Websites anschauen. Bitte Augen ausstechen und Ohren verstopfen.



Kann es sein, dass es den Meisten gar nicht um eine ernste Diskusion geht, sondern sie nur einfach nur rumflamen wollen? Wie übrigens auch bei Threads in deren Titel ein EA auftaucht.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, ich  flame nicht, ich rege mich tatsächlich auf, 17Euro nochwas monatlich auszugeben für einen Dienst, den ich nicht in Anspruch nehme und nehmen will. Rumflamen wärs, wenns ungerechtfertigt oder ausweichlich wäre.


----------



## willbaker (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann man ja nicht mehr ernst nehmen . Ich bin davon überzeugt das solche Sendungen wie Monitor, Aspekte, Weltspiegel usw. ihren festen Platz bei den privaten hätten , falls es das öffentliche in der Form nicht mehr gäbe, da es heute abgesehen von den erwähnten Sendungen  halt nur noch ein schwachsinniger quasi zielloser quotengeiler Abklatsch der privaten ist .Ausserdem ist der "Gebühreneinzug" bestimmt illegal, bräucht man halt nur ein wenig Geld um bis oben hin zu prozessieren.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				willbaker am 14.09.2006 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DonArni am 14.09.2006 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Beispiel EA zieht für mich nicht: ich mag EA´s Politik nicht: ich habe die Möglichkeit, keine Produkte von EA zu kaufen (=freie Entscheidung). Ich habe kein Interesse an Fernsehen, möchte nur einen "Monitor" für DVD´s oder Spiele: ich habe NICHT die Möglichkeit, ohne Rundfunkgebühren auszukommen. Obwohl ich nicht am Rundfunk teilnehme und keinerlei Leistung öffentlicher oder privater Rundfunkanbieter in Anspruch nehme und nehmen möchte! Sobald ich eine Leistung in Anspruch nehme bin ich gerne bereit, dafür auch etwas zu bezahlen (Beispiel Filme, entgegen der momentan starken Tendenz zur Raubkopie habe ich eine Filmsammlung mit über 250 original DVD´s). Also: Leistung in Anspruch genommen, gezahlt! Kein Interesse an einer Leistung und keine Inanspruchnahme: nicht zahlen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Empfang für Radio und Fernsehprogramme war schon immer gebührenpflichtig. Das hat nichts mit den privaten Sendern zu tun, sondern mit der technischen Möglichkeit.
> Selbst wenn jemand einen Ferritkern mit einem Kupferdraht umwickelt um damit einen Radiosender zu hören...
> Bei den GEZ Gebühren geht es einfach darum, OB man TV oder RADIO empfangen kann. Erst dann muss man die Gebühr abtreten.
> Es geht nicht darum, ob man es tut, sondern ob man es könnte.
> ...




das ist zwar korrekt und doch hinkt der vergleich .
denn höchstwahrscheinlich haben 100 % aller derjenigen, die einen fernseher besitzen um ihn dazu zu nutzen wozu er gebaut ist - zum fernsehen (ob ör oder nicht lass ich jetzt mal dahingestellt, das würde die grundsatzdiskussion bzgl der gebührenpolitik betreffen) . 

demgegenüber nutzen (momentan) ca. 99,9 % aller pc nutzer (ohne tv- karte ! - bei vorhandener musste man ja schon immer zahlen ) ihren rechner eben nicht zum fernsehen. sondern gemäss seiner `ursprünglichen`bestimmung. 

und wenn schon beim tv- gerät die theoretische möglichkeit in zweifel gestellt wird, um die gebührenpflichtigkeit  zu begründen, dann muss das bei einem pc (oder handy, spielkonsole) wohl noch viel eher der fall sein.


----------



## IXS (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> demgegenüber nutzen (momentan) ca. 99,9 % aller pc nutzer (ohne tv- karte ! - bei vorhandener musste man ja schon immer zahlen ) ihren rechner eben nicht zum fernsehen. sondern gemäss seiner `ursprünglichen`bestimmung.



Die GEZ hat doch nur auf das reagiert, was ich oben schon beschrieben habe.
Einige meinen, keine Gebühren bezahlen zu müssen, wenn sie den Fernseher aus lassen und stattdessen am PC "TV" schauen.

Hätte dieser Trend nicht stattgefunden, wären die PC-Gebühren nie aufgekommen.

Das ist wiederum vergleichbar mit dem Kopierschutz .... Gäbe es nicht die "durchschnittliche" Raubkopie, bräuchten sich die Käufer der Originale nicht mit Kopierschutzverfahren auseinander zu setzen. 



> und wenn schon beim tv- gerät die theoretische möglichkeit in zweifel gestellt wird, um die gebührenpflichtigkeit  zu begründen, dann muss das bei einem pc (oder handy, spielkonsole) wohl noch viel eher der fall sein.



Das ist ja der fatale Denkfehler. Beim TV gibt es schon keine "Zweifel". Sobald du einen Fernseher im Haus hast, bist du gebührenpflichtig.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				IXS am 14.09.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte dieser Trend nicht stattgefunden, wären die PC-Gebühren nie aufgekommen.



das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn damit müssten ja sinkende gebühreneinnahmen über die letzten jahre einhergehen, was ja nicht unbedingt der fall ist.



> Das ist ja der fatale Denkfehler. Beim TV gibt es schon keine "Zweifel". Sobald du einen Fernseher im Haus hast, bist du gebührenpflichtig.



in der juristischen diskussion wird das sehr wohl in frage gestellt. 
gerade wieder aufgeflammt ist sie aufgrund der geplanten verschlüsselung diverser privater sender.


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> DonArni am 14.09.2006 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir fallen da noch andere Dinge ein für dich ich zahle ohne etwas in Anspruch zu nehmen.
z.B. strassenreinigung, wären alle wie ich müsste keine Straße gereinigt werden, ich kenne das Prinzip von Papierkörben. Trotzdem zahle ich dafür.

Und es erscheint doch sehr unwahrscheinlich das ihr noch nie ARD, ZDF oder einen nicht Privaten Sender gesehen/gehört habt


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 14.09.2006 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du kein Inetresse am Radio oder TV hast, warum meldest du dich nicht einfach ab?


----------



## Trancemaster (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



> Hätte dieser Trend nicht stattgefunden, wären die PC-Gebühren nie aufgekommen.



NIEMAND zwingt die Sender, und schon gar nicht die öffentlich rechtlichen, ihr Programm ins Netz zu stellen - kein Programm, kein "Zuschauer".



> Das ist ja der fatale Denkfehler. Beim TV gibt es schon keine "Zweifel". Sobald du einen Fernseher im Haus hast, bist du gebührenpflichtig.



Nö! Erst wenn das Gerät Theoretisch in der Lage ist, auch Programme zu empfangen, ist es Gebührenpflichtig. Wurde der Empfänger ausgebaut, ist das Gerät Gebührenfrei.


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ChopperDave am 14.09.2006 02:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 13.09.2006 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich fasse zusammen, du hast keinen Fernseher, kannst aber trotzdem die Programmqualität der Sender beurteilen?
Ah ja.........................................................


----------



## ChopperDave (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Boesor am 14.09.2006 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ChopperDave am 14.09.2006 02:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh mann........................................ das ich selbst keinen fernseher habe schliesst ja nicht aus, dass ich jemanden kenne der einen fernseher hat. nicht alle hocken den ganzen tag nur alleine in ihrer wohnung rum, wie du......................................................................................... ich kenne sogar leute, die haben keinen computer und waren trotzdem schonmal im internet.........


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ChopperDave am 14.09.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.09.2006 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ob das jetzt reicht um generell die Programmqualität zu ergründen sei dahingestellt.
Du weist wie oft ich in meiner wohnung bin? Nein? Dann halt dich zurück!


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Boesor am 14.09.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich mich dann vor dem Gesetz strafbar mache: Ich habe ja einen Fernseher, mit dem ich theoretisch das Programm empfangen könnte. Obwohl der nicht angeschlossen ist ist der "empfangsbereit" und ich muss dafür zahlen. Auch wenn der nur im Keller steht und nicht angeschlossen ist habe ich einen "empfangsbereiten" Fernseher im Haus. Glaub´ mir, ich habe schon bei der GEZ nachgefragt. Keine Chance. Das ist ja auch die Ungerechtigkeit. Wenn jemand ARD und ZDF sieht und deren Internetpräsenz nutzt soll er dafür gefälligst auch was zahlen, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Aber warum für etwas zahlen, was man nie in Anspruch nimmt und nehmen will? In den anderen Punkten gebe ich Dir ja recht!


----------



## ChopperDave (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Boesor am 14.09.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ChopperDave am 14.09.2006 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sorry, wollte dich nun nicht persönlich angreifen. aber du weisst ja genauso wenig, wie oft ich bei anderen leuten fernsehe... also...  ok wird auch ein bischen kindisch die ganze diskussion gerade, also werd ich deinen rat befolgen und mich zurückhalten.


----------



## Loosa (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich nicht am Rundfunk teilnehme und keinerlei Leistung öffentlicher oder privater Rundfunkanbieter in Anspruch nehme und nehmen möchte!


In dem Fall bist Du wirklich angearscht, da hätte ich auch keinen Bock zu zahlen.
Allerdings denke ich, dass Leute die komplett auf TV und Radio, auch das von Privaten, verzichten die absolute Ausnahme sind.

Aber warum man, wenn man nur Privatanbieter guckt, trotzdem GEZ zahlen soll dürfte hiermit zu tun haben:


> Im Rahmen der als "Duales System" bekannt gewordenen Neuordnung des Rundfunks in Deutschland wurde dabei die Einführung des privaten Rundfunks untrennbar an die gesicherte Existenz eines starken öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks gekoppelt.


 q


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich mich dann vor dem Gesetz strafbar mache: Ich habe ja einen Fernseher, mit dem ich theoretisch das Programm empfangen könnte. Obwohl der nicht angeschlossen ist ist der "empfangsbereit" und ich muss dafür zahlen. Auch wenn der nur im Keller steht und nicht angeschlossen ist habe ich einen "empfangsbereiten" Fernseher im Haus.



und warum verkaufst du den fernseher nicht einfach, oder wirst ihn auf den sperrmüll ? 
das dürfte dich auf dauer billiger kommen, als jeden monat mindestens 11 € abzudrücken....

mal ernsthaft :
du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass du so obrigkeitshörig bist, dass du für einen im keller stehenden, nicht angeschlossenen,  tv ( das glaube ich jetzt einfach mal ) gez bezahlst .


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nutze den halt zum DVD´s gucken und zocken, mehr als 5 Stunden pro Woche kommen da nie zusammen. Und ganz ehrlich, ich überlege tatsächlich den Fernseher, den ich dafür habe, auch wegzutun. Ich meine, 15 Euro pro Monat sind mir dafür zu teuer (plus die Ausgaben für Filme und Spiele).


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze den halt zum DVD´s gucken und zocken, mehr als 5 Stunden pro Woche kommen da nie zusammen. Und ganz ehrlich, ich überlege tatsächlich den Fernseher, den ich dafür habe, auch wegzutun. Ich meine, 15 Euro pro Monat sind mir dafür zu teuer (plus die Ausgaben für Filme und Spiele).




was meinst du was passiert, wenn du den fernseher behälst und deine zahlungen an die gez einstellst ?


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kontrolle->Fernseher->dicke Nachzahlung

Ausserdem: habe schon überlegt, Abzumelden, aber dann kommt erst recht die Kontrolle.


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich mich dann vor dem Gesetz strafbar mache: Ich habe ja einen Fernseher, mit dem ich theoretisch das Programm empfangen könnte. Obwohl der nicht angeschlossen ist ist der "empfangsbereit" und ich muss dafür zahlen. Auch wenn der nur im Keller steht und nicht angeschlossen ist habe ich einen "empfangsbereiten" Fernseher im Haus. Glaub´ mir, ich habe schon bei der GEZ nachgefragt. Keine Chance. Das ist ja auch die Ungerechtigkeit. Wenn jemand ARD und ZDF sieht und deren Internetpräsenz nutzt soll er dafür gefälligst auch was zahlen, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Aber warum für etwas zahlen, was man nie in Anspruch nimmt und nehmen will? In den anderen Punkten gebe ich Dir ja recht!



Warum hast du deinen Fernseher im Keller stehen? Wenn du ihn nicht nutzt, kannst du ihn auch verkaufen, verschenken oder verschrotten ....

[edit: ok, hast du schon oben beantwortet. Und solltest du den Fernseher abmelden, glaube ich nicht, dass du öftes kontrolliert wirst. Die GEZ darf nur in Begleitung der Polizei sich zutritt zu deiner Wohnung verschaffen und ich glaube nicht, dass die wegen eine Abmeldung bei dir anrücken. Desweitern mußt der GEZ nicht deinen Keller zeigen]

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben steht, ist es nicht möglich, dass die ÖR in einer so großen Vielfalt senden, wenn sie darauf angewiesen sind, sich durch den direkten Verkauf zu finanzieren. Denn dann kann man nur Mainstream senden, um viele Einnahmen zu haben.

Es gibt nun einmal Abgaben, die man als gesetzestreuer Bürger leisten muß. So ist das nun mal. Ist eben ähnlich wie mit den oben erwähnten Sozialabgaben, keiner fängt erst an in die Krankenversicherung zu zahlen, wenn er sich ein Bein gebrochen hat. Der Vergleich hinkt zwar etwas, aber was besser fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein.

Und nochmal, die ÖR haben einen Bildungsauftrag und sollen unabhängig informieren. Um dies tun zu können, brauchen sie Einnahmequellen die unabhängig von der Berichterstattung sind. Sicher könnte man es über Steuern finanzieren, aber dann würde man auch Menschen zur Kasse bitten, die definitiv das Angebot nutzen und zweitens wären die ÖR dann ein Stückweit abhängiger von der Gunst der regierenden Partei. Ich finde es gut, dass es in Deutschland so ein Mediensystem gibt, und nicht alle Sender in der Hand einer oder weniger Personen liegen., wie in anderen Ländern.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontrolle->Fernseher->dicke Nachzahlung




wie wollen die denn bitteschön was kontrollieren ?
einfach nicht reinlassen und fertig.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eben ähnlich wie mit den oben erwähnten Sozialabgaben, keiner fängt erst an in die Krankenversicherung zu zahlen, wenn er sich ein Bein gebrochen hat. Der Vergleich hinkt zwar etwas, aber was besser fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein.



dir wird überhaupt kein "besserer" einfallen, da die gez- `gebühr` in deutschland relativ einzigartig ist.




> Sicher könnte man es über Steuern finanzieren, aber dann würde man auch Menschen zur Kasse bitten, die definitiv das Angebot nutzen



ja eben, das wäre ja auch sinn einer anderen finanzierung.   
ausserdem gäbs andere wege der finanzierung - zb. eine grundverschlüssung wäre problemlos möglich. 



> und zweitens wären die ÖR dann ein Stückweit abhängiger von der Gunst der regierenden Partei.



1. wieso ?
2. was meinst du wer seit jeher über die gez- erhöhung entscheidet und wer die höchsten gremien bei ard und zdf besetzt ? 



> Ich finde es gut, dass es in Deutschland so ein Mediensystem gibt, und nicht alle Sender in der Hand einer oder weniger Personen liegen., wie in anderen Ländern.



ich möchte den ör auch nicht missen, aber muss er denn so teuer sein ?
warum brauchen wir über 10 dritte programme mit einer einschaltquote nahe 0 etc. ?

auf die sonstige programmgestaltung will ich gar nicht eingehen, denn darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, vermutlich hast Du recht. Werde mir so einen Abmeldebogen besorgen und machen.


----------



## unimatrix1 (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Gibt es bei der GEZ    sowas wie Selbstkontrolle ? - Die sind doch die einzigen die Ihre unabhängig von Leistung / Produktion ihre Gehälter festlegen können.

Wenn schon das ganze Volk die Gebühren zahlt - sollte es dann nicht auch das Volk die Gehälter festlegen ?

In Zukunft verlange ich von jedem, der sich in 10 m Umgebung zu mir aufhält - 5 EUR Gebühr - da Er ja einen von mir produzierten Furz riechen könnte.
(egal ob er ihn richen will oder nicht )

Habe noch nie GEZ  gezahlt und werde auch nie zahlen. *Hoffe das alle Leute die Zahlungen umgehend einstellen und so diese Mafia in die Knie gezwungen wird !  --  !!! Wir sind das Volk !!!*


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.09.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gute idee; es ist nunmal so, dass die gez- heinis natürlich *rein gar keine* kompetenzen haben (betreten der wohnung wäre hausfriedensbruch !) . 

wer die reinlässt ist selbst dran schuld .
und wer die ammenmärchen von wegen "die fahren durch die strassen und orten rundfunkteilnehmer per richtantenne" glaubt ebenfalls.   

und gerade in einem fall, wie dem deinen wird jeder, wirklich jeder (ausser der gez selbst) verständnis für ein einstellen der zahlung haben.

da brauchste noch nicht mal ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl wahr. Zumal ich eh nie daheim bin, sehr viel Sport und Tai Chi... die treffen mich eh erst nach 21 Uhr daheim an und morgens bin ich um halb acht auch weg... ich hätte nicht mal Zeit für Fernsehen ^-^


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DonArni am 14.09.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, mein Fehler da hab ich wohl das 'nicht' in meinem Satz, den Steuer belasten nun mal alle.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch verwirrt, die einen regen sich auf, dass sie für etwas zahlen sollen, was sie nicht nutzen und du willst es über Steuern finanzieren, wo es noch mehr "Unschuldige" trifft? Und wie gesagt, Verschlüsselung ist für mich keine Lösung, denn mit denEinnahmen ist es nicht möglich ein so große Vielfalt zu gewährleisten.



> > und zweitens wären die ÖR dann ein Stückweit abhängiger von der Gunst der regierenden Partei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher, du hast Recht, in den Aufsichtsräten sitzen unter anderm Politiker (aus allen Lagern) aber auch Vertreter anderer Institutionen.
Die Festlegung der Gebühren ist ein langes Hickhack, welches ich nicht auswendig kenne, aber ich werde mal googeln. Meines Wissens machen die Medienvertreter ein Vorschlag und die Vertreter der Landesregierungen stimmen den zu (oder nicht). Ich glaube schon, dass wenn die ÖR aus dem Etat des Bundes / der Länder bezahlt wird, die Trennung zwischen Medienanstalten und Regierung verschwimmt.



> > Ich finde es gut, dass es in Deutschland so ein Mediensystem gibt, und nicht alle Sender in der Hand einer oder weniger Personen liegen., wie in anderen Ländern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau genommen sind es 8 Dritte. Und ihre Marktanteile im Jahr 2005 waren gar nicht mal so gering http://www.agf.de/daten/zuschauermarkt/marktanteile/
und manchmal fusionieren die Rundfunkhäuser auch wie zum Beispiel 
1998: SDR + SWF = SWR
2003: SFB + ORB = RBB

Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich, was für ein Aufschrei ging damals durch das Land, als die Kirchgruppe die Fußballrechte gekauft hatte. Wenn die Gebühren geringer wären, müßten Abstriche in der Liveberichterstattung gemacht werden. Und wären die ÖR codiert, würden die Menschen auch auf die Straße gehen ...

Ich gebe zu, das System hat mit der Zeit etwas Staub angesetz, aber es deswegen gleich abschaffen ist übertrieben. Staubwischen und kleine Veränderungen in der Struktur sollten reichen, um es wieder auf den Weg zu bringen.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



> Genau genommen sind es 8 Dritte. Und ihre Marktanteile im Jahr 2005 waren gar nicht mal so gering http://www.agf.de/daten/zuschauermarkt/marktanteile/
> und manchmal fusionieren die Rundfunkhäuser auch wie zum Beispiel
> 1998: SDR + SWF = SWR
> 2003: SFB + ORB = RBB
> ...



Gerade in der Verschlüsselung sehe ich DIE grosse Chance. Wer ARD ZDF etc sehen will kauft sich eine Set-top-box und den key. Oder man machts wie bei Prepaid Handys, Karte mit Freirubbelnummer drauf. Oder das System von Premiere. DAS wäre dann wenigstens gerecht. Sozial schwache Familien könnten dann auch mal überlegen, 2 Monate aufs Fernsehen zu verzichten. Oder im längeren Urlaub oder wenn für den Betrieb weg die Rundfunkkosten für diese Zeit sparen.


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in der Verschlüsselung sehe ich DIE grosse Chance. Wer ARD ZDF etc sehen will kauft sich eine Set-top-box und den key. Oder man machts wie bei Prepaid Handys, Karte mit Freirubbelnummer drauf. Oder das System von Premiere. DAS wäre dann wenigstens gerecht. Sozial schwache Familien könnten dann auch mal überlegen, 2 Monate aufs Fernsehen zu verzichten. Oder im längeren Urlaub oder wenn für den Betrieb weg die Rundfunkkosten für diese Zeit sparen.



Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Wie soll die ÖR ihr Niveau halten, wenn sie weniger Einnahmen haben? Es ist ja nicht gerade so, daß die PayTV-Sender im Geld schwimmen ...

Finanzschwache Familie können meines Wissens eine Befreiung von den GEZ-Gebühren beantragen.


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angebot und Nachfrage. Ein gutes Angebot wird von mehr Menschen wahrgenommen als ein schlechtes. Zwangskosten bedeuten nicht zwangweise gutes Angebot.


----------



## jason666 (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Nightdawn am 13.09.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, die freunde von der GEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




allerdings! ...ich denke man sollte sie aber vorwarnen: "verlassen sie sofort mein grundstück, sonst..." wenn se sich denn noch ned verpisst haben, würde ich die cops rufen....oder meinen hund auf die hetzen!

die köpfe dürfen nichts! lacht sie aus und schickt sie weg! (oder beschmeisst sie mit schweren, spitzen dingen!)


----------



## R1pp3r (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

ne ohne mich
das ist eine absolute frechheit fürs Internet geld zu verlangen.
Bei fernseher und radio ist das okay da kommt man mit Ard und radiosendern in berührung aber internet?
es sollte echt mal kommen das die ihre sender verschlüsseln. Wer die sehen will okay wer nicht pech gehabt.
ICh bezahl internet an meinen anbieter sollen die sich da doch das geld holen. vertrag ist fest der erhöht sich net 
das ist doch verdammt dreist. Dahinter steckt schon kriminelle energie^^


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Angebot und Nachfrage. Ein gutes Angebot wird von mehr Menschen wahrgenommen als ein schlechtes. Zwangskosten bedeuten nicht zwangweise gutes Angebot.



Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
Wenn die Marktwirschaft einen Sender regiert kann dieser nicht mehr unabhängig und frei sein Programm gestallten. Aber genau das ist die Aufgabe (und der Vorteil) der ÖR. Jeder soll die Möglichkeit haben im Fernsehn Berichte über seine Interssengebiete zu sehen und im Radio zu höhren.


----------



## jason666 (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontrolle->Fernseher->dicke Nachzahlung
> 
> Ausserdem: habe schon überlegt, Abzumelden, aber dann kommt erst recht die Kontrolle.




1. die miesen typen ned reinlassen
2. kontrolle? wenn die zufällig den fernseher gesehen haben sollten, reicht das auch ned! ....es ist ganz einfach nichtig! (lt. richterspruch)
3. wenn die sich anderweitig "zutritt" verschafft haben sollte, einfach mit anzeige wegen hausfriedensbruch drohen

(und denn mit schweren, spitzen gegenständen nach denen werfen!)

edith: "dicke nachzahlung? wieso das denn??? das tv steht doch erst seit gestern hier...hab ich gebraucht bekommen, rechnung gibts nicht!"


----------



## Keuleman (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Möglichkeit hätte ich aber ich will nicht. Trotzdem werde ich gezwungen dafür zu bezahlen. Quasi subventioniere ich den Leuten, die gerne ARD und ZDF gucken ihren Musikantenstadl. Ich will aber nicht. Ich zahle wieder mal nur für andere. Ich würde sofort was geben wenn ich gucke. 
Wenn die Gebühren zwangsweise eingezogen werden so wie jetzt im Moment und damit Sendungen produziert werden, die nur teilweise für einen Teil der Bevölkerung interessant sind finde ich, dass die Gelder, die zwangsweise eingezogen worden sind, sinnlos verprasst wurden.
Wie gesagt: ein System wie bei Premiere z.B. wäre gut, nur wer zahlt kann gucken. Ist aber scheinbar gar nicht gewünscht! Dann könnte man nicht mehr so viel einnehmen! Zumindest in diesem Bereich arbeitet die GEZ dann scheinbar in einem marktwirtschaftlichen Rahmen ...


----------



## DonArni (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 14.09.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeit hätte ich aber ich will nicht. Trotzdem werde ich gezwungen dafür zu bezahlen. Quasi subventioniere ich den Leuten, die gerne ARD und ZDF gucken ihren Musikantenstadl. Ich will aber nicht. Ich zahle wieder mal nur für andere. Ich würde sofort was geben wenn ich gucke.
> Wenn die Gebühren zwangsweise eingezogen werden so wie jetzt im Moment und damit Sendungen produziert werden, die nur teilweise für einen Teil der Bevölkerung interessant sind finde ich, dass die Gelder, die zwangsweise eingezogen worden sind, sinnlos verprasst wurden.
> Wie gesagt: ein System wie bei Premiere z.B. wäre gut, nur wer zahlt kann gucken. Ist aber scheinbar gar nicht gewünscht! Dann könnte man nicht mehr so viel einnehmen! Zumindest in diesem Bereich arbeitet die GEZ dann scheinbar in einem marktwirtschaftlichen Rahmen ...



Ich glaub du verstehst da das Grundprinzip der ÖR nicht.
Der Staat hat die Aufgaben eine unabhängige freie Berichterstattung als Grundversorgung in den Medien sicherzustellen. Und das läßt er sich von den potentiellen Endkunden bezahlen.

Evt. vergleichbar mit dem Straßen, jeder Kfz-Halter bezahlt Steuern für sein angemeldetes Auto, damit Straßen instand gesetzt und gebaut werden können. Egal ob er nun auf seinem privaten Grund fährt oder die Straßen nutzt.


----------



## Blackout (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Vor knapp einer halben Stunde ist meine Abmeldung per Fax an die GEZ raus. Mal gucken ob die die Abmeldung ohne Mucken akzeptieren...


----------



## Gerry (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Gegenüber der GEZ ist man übrigens auskunftspflichtig. Dieses ergibt sich aus §4 Abs.5 RfgebStV (Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag).
Kommt man dem nicht nach, so kann dieses als Ordnungswidrigkeit gewertet werden.

Allerdings kann die Auskunft auch schriftlich gegenüber der GEZ erteilt werden. Niemand ist verpflichtet, sich mit Außendienstmitarbeitern der GEZ an der Wohnungstür oder am Telefon einzulassen.

Außendienstmitarbeiter haben kein Zutrittsrecht zu den Wohnräumen ohne Einverständnis des Wohnungsinhabers. 

Gibt man die Auskunft, dass man keine Rundfunkempfangsgeräte besitzt, ist man seiner Auskunftspflicht nachgekommen.
Das Gegenteil wäre dann von der GEZ zu beweisen. Inwiefern diese einen solchen Beweis anstrebt, ist fraglich. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht gerade von Vorteil, wenn beim Öffnen der Haustür aus einem Nebenraum das Fernsehprogramm zu hören ist.

GEZ-Außendienstmitarbeiter sind keine Amtsträger einer Behörde mit hoheitlichen Befugnissen, haben an der Haustür also nicht mehr Rechte als eine Avon-Beraterin.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Gerry am 14.09.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber der GEZ ist man übrigens auskunftspflichtig. Dieses ergibt sich aus §4 Abs.5 RfgebStV (Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag).



genauer ergibt sich das eigentlich aus § 3 rfgebstv, welcher auch passenderweise mit "anzeigepflicht" überschrieben ist  .



> Kommt man dem nicht nach, so kann dieses als Ordnungswidrigkeit gewertet werden.



das "kann" nicht als owig "gewertet" werden, nichtanzeigen ist in jedem fall eine owig ( § 9 rfgebstvg).

[auch wenns hier eigentlich nix zu sache tut].


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, du hast recht, aber du solltest dich in einen anderen Don umbennen, wo du hier schon gegen Windmühlen kämpfen musst


----------



## nemini (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Gerry am 14.09.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann die Auskunft auch schriftlich gegenüber der GEZ erteilt werden. Niemand ist verpflichtet, sich mit Außendienstmitarbeitern der GEZ an der Wohnungstür oder am Telefon einzulassen.
> 
> GEZ-Außendienstmitarbeiter sind keine Amtsträger einer Behörde mit hoheitlichen Befugnissen, haben an der Haustür also nicht mehr Rechte als eine Avon-Beraterin.



Ich frage mich, ob die GEZ auch Zugang zu den Daten der ISPs hat, sobald diese Sache mit der Internetgebühr in Kraft tritt? Ich meine ich würde so oder so nicht zahlen, aber mir geht es eigentlich darum, wie die GEZ dann nachprüfen will, ob jemand einen Internetanschluss mit dem PC nutzt, oder nicht?

Najo, ich hab meine Klingel sowieso abgestellt. Freunde kündigen sich vorher per Handy an, Post ist mir egal und sonst gibt es sowieso keinen Grund, warum jemand bei mir klingeln sollte ...


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				nemini am 14.09.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob die GEZ auch Zugang zu den Daten der ISPs hat, sobald diese Sache mit der Internetgebühr in Kraft tritt? I




natürlich nicht, ebensowenig darf sie auf die daten der kabelnetzbetreiber zugreifen (wobei ich allerdings nicht ausschliessen will, dass das in der vergangenheit schon mal vorgekommen ist, als alles noch in staatshand war).


----------



## tuneweb (14. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nemini am 14.09.2006 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Internetgebühr an die GEZ? Nö.

Wo bleibt mein Bescheid vom Amtsgerich? Wann schaue ich """ARD!!!!" im Internet? ...oder Radio? ....hallo?

Ich warte  1


----------



## wolor (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Najo, ich hab meine Klingel sowieso abgestellt. Freunde kündigen sich vorher per Handy an, Post ist mir egal und sonst gibt es sowieso keinen Grund, warum jemand bei mir klingeln sollte ... [/quote]

Deine Klingel kannste wieder anstellen. Kein Gez Mitarbeiter ( sind bald schon mit Drückerfirmen vergleichbar da sie inzwischen auf Erfolgsprovision arbeiten)
hat das Recht deine Wohnung zu betreten.
Dazu braucht er von einem Richter ausgestellten  Durchsuchungsbefehl!
Den hat bis heute aber, soweit mir bekannt ist,  noch kein Richter in Deutschland ausgestellt.
Schwierig wird es allerdings wenn man in die Wohnung einsehbar ist und gerade der Bildschirm läuft.
Aber selbst dann hat kein GEZ Drücker das Recht deine Wohnung zu betreten.
Allerdings wird es dann schon etwas schwieriger für dich zu beweisen keine Geräte zu benutzen .
Ich bezahle übrigens GEZ Gebühr.(Fernseher Radio)
Aber wenn ich nur PC oder Handy m. Radio hätte würde ich auf KEINEN FALL bezahlen, Für was auch. Ich glaube kaum das auch nur 1% der Menschen die am PC arbeiten auch fernsehschaun oder übers Internet Radio hören, Eine Frechheit und Abzocke nix anderes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Eigentlich dürften die Computerspieler überhaupt keine Gebühr bezahlen, wenn man bedenkt dass damit solche tollen Sendungen wie Frontal 21 finanziert werden. Da bezahlen die Leute dafür, um später noch diskriminiert zu werden, dass muss man sich mal vorstellen   
Und was Fernsehen betrifft, da ist mir sowas wie Premiere sogar lieber. Da kann sich jeder das Paket zusammenstellen was er haben möchte und bezahlt auch dann entsprechend und muss nicht für irgendetwas bezahlen, dass er gar nicht nutzt bzw. nicht sehen will.


----------



## Gerry (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> genauer ergibt sich das eigentlich aus § 3 rfgebstv, welcher auch passenderweise mit "anzeigepflicht" überschrieben ist  .



§ 4 V beschreibt aber diesbzgl. detailliert das Auskunftsrecht:
"
Die zuständige Landesrundfunkanstalt kann vom Rundfunkteilnehmer oder von Personen, bei denen tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte vorliegen, daß sie ein Rundfunkempfangsgerät zum Empfang bereithalten und dies nicht oder nicht umfassend nach § 3 Abs.1 und 2 angezeigt haben, Auskunft über diejenigen Tatsachen verlangen, die Grund, Höhe und Zeitraum ihrer Gebührenpflicht betreffen. Die Auskunft kann auch von Personen verlangt werden, die mit den in Satz 1 genannten Personen in häuslicher Gemeinschaft leben. Die Landesrundfunkanstalt kann dabei neben den in § 3 Abs.2 genannten Daten im Einzelfall weitere Daten erheben, soweit dies nach Satz 1 erforderlich ist; § 3 Abs.3 Satz 1 gilt entsprechend. Der Anspruch auf Auskunft kann im Verwaltungszwangsverfahren durchgesetzt werden. 
"



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> das "kann" nicht als owig "gewertet" werden, nichtanzeigen ist in jedem fall eine owig ( § 9 rfgebstvg).



So extrem pingelig sind normalerweise nur Jurastudenten. Treffer?  Gemeint war damit, dass die Ordnungswidrigkeit nur auf Antrag der Landesrundfunkanstalt verfolgt wird. Die OWiG muss daneben übrigens nicht mal mit einer Geldbuße geahndet werden.



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nicht, ebensowenig darf sie auf die daten der kabelnetzbetreiber zugreifen (wobei ich allerdings nicht ausschliessen will, dass das in der vergangenheit schon mal vorgekommen ist, als alles noch in staatshand war).



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Die GEZ gleicht z.B. bereits Dateien der Einwohnermeldeämter mit den Daten der gemeldeten Gebührenzahler ab. Man beachte, dass es sich hier nicht um die Einholung einer einzelnen Auskunft zu einer bestimmten Person handelt. Letzteres kann nämlich jeder gegen Erstattung einer Gebühr (€ 5,00-10,00) machen.  
Dieser "Handel" verstößt gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen, wird aber ganz offensichtlich geduldet.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Gerry am 15.09.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Die GEZ gleicht z.B. bereits Dateien der Einwohnermeldeämter mit den Daten der gemeldeten Gebührenzahler ab. Man beachte, dass es sich hier nicht um die Einholung einer einzelnen Auskunft zu einer bestimmten Person handelt. Letzteres kann nämlich jeder gegen Erstattung einer Gebühr (€ 5,00-10,00) machen.
> Dieser "Handel" verstößt gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen, wird aber ganz offensichtlich geduldet.




dass da nicht alles sauber abläuft denke ich auch.
wie sollen die `ermittler` ansonsten auch an neue adressen kommen ?

die frage nach der herkunft der adresse sollte demnach an erster stelle stehen.
wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie sich die herrschaften da herauszuwinden versuchen.


----------



## Keuleman (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 14.09.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 14.09.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Straße. Ein KFZ-Halter, der seinen Wagen anmeldet zahlt Steuern. Klar, er nutzt die Straße. Stelle ich meinen Wagen auf meinem Grundstück ab und melde den Wagen ab, bezahle ich aber auch keine Steuern. Hier gilt NICHT: sobald ich das Empfangsgerät (Auto) habe, muss ich automatisch zahlen.


----------



## lowrey (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Mal ne dumme Frage:
Ab wann ist ein PC iNet-Fähig?
Modem, Lan oder OS?
Was zahlt man ohne DSL/ISDN?
Was ist wenn der Firmen-Proxy Online-Radio, -TV sperrt?


----------



## DonArni (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Keuleman am 15.09.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DonArni am 14.09.2006 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist mir bewußt, dass man das Beispiel nicht  eins zu eins übertragen kann. Deswegen auch das kleine Wort 'eventuell' am Satzanfang. Ich wollte mit dem Beispiel auch ehr auf das Bereitstellen und Bezahlenlassen der Infrastruktur hinweisen. Egal wie sehr man sie nutzt, man muß seinen Beitrag dafür leisten.

Und seien wir ehrlich, fast jeder der einen Fernseher hat, nutzt ihn und hat ihn nicht eingepackt im Keller stehen. Genauso wenig, wie die meisten kein unangemeldetes Auto in der Garage haben, abgesehen von Oldtimern/Sammlerstücken.

Wenn du über 'Zwangsabgaben' sprechen willst, dann nehmen wir zum Beispiel die Abwassergebühren, die muß jeder bezahlen, egal wieviel Abwasser man in die Kanalisation ableitet. Sobald man ein paar Quadaratmeter (bebauten) Grund hat, ist man dabei und es ist vollkommen egal ob man das Regenwasser/Abwasser sammelt und ableitet.



			
				Boesor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, du hast recht, aber du solltest dich in einen anderen Don umbennen, wo du hier schon gegen Windmühlen kämpfen musst



Auch wenn nur einer den 'großen Zusammenhang' versteht, hat sich mein verlorener Kampf gelohnt.   

Was die Sach mit der 'Datengewinnung' betrifft, war in der Vergangenheit nicht alles koscher bei der GEZ. Dazu gibt es in regelmäßigen Abständen auch 'Enthüllungsberichte' in entsprechenden (TV-)Magazinen. Aber das Vorgehen im Graubereich des Legalen bzw im Illegalen ist nicht akzeptierbar, jedoch resultiert meines Erachtens daraus, dass es viele Schwarzseher gibt, und die GEZ versucht diese (mit Teils falschen Mitteln) zu finden.


----------



## DonArni (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				lowrey am 15.09.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Ab wann ist ein PC iNet-Fähig?
> Modem, Lan oder OS?
> Was zahlt man ohne DSL/ISDN?
> Was ist wenn der Firmen-Proxy Online-Radio, -TV sperrt?



Ab einem eingebauten Modem (oder vorhandenes externes Gerät) ist der Rechner internetfähig. Da ist es egal, ob du mit oder ohne ISDN / DSL online gehst. Selbst wenn du nur einen Akustikkopler hast, muß du zahlen.

Wie das bei Firmen gehandhabt wird ist glaub ich noch nicht zu 100% geklärt / durchdacht. Bei derzeitig ganz genauer Auslegung müßte für jeden Rechner, der die Möglichkeit hat online zu gehen 6 Euro gezahlt werden, dabei ist es egal ob die Ports / IPs gesperrt sind oder nicht. Wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand bin.


----------



## tonidoc (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				lowrey am 15.09.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Ab wann ist ein PC iNet-Fähig?
> Modem, Lan oder OS?
> Was zahlt man ohne DSL/ISDN?
> Was ist wenn der Firmen-Proxy Online-Radio, -TV sperrt?


Ich frage mich einfach wo wir überhaupt noch mehr abgezockt werden können?Dies ist für mich ein dummes Geschwätz von wegen Instandstellung
für was bezahle ich im Monat Fr.69.- in der Schweiz,dies ist das mittlere Angebot bei uns.Für mich ist dies reine Abzocke,tut mir wirklich leid,aber so ist es nun mal.Bei uns war ja auch schon die Rede jede SMS zu versteuern,und dies für 10 Rappen,zugegeben 10 Rappen ist auf den ersten Blick nicht viel,aber für jemanden der viele SMS versendet schlägt dies sehr schnell zu Buche.Also für mich alles dummes Gerede"Instandstellung und so weiter".Ich könnte hier etliche Beispiele aufzählen,aber dies würde zu weit führen.
Gruss Toni


----------



## Keuleman (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 15.09.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 15.09.2006 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wer jetzt wen nicht versteht ist auch egal. Tatsache ist, dass ich für nichts Geld ausgebe. Ich mag sowas nicht ^-^

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## DonArni (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				tonidoc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich einfach wo wir überhaupt noch mehr abgezockt werden können?Dies ist für mich ein dummes Geschwätz von wegen Instandstellung
> für was bezahle ich im Monat Fr.69.- in der Schweiz,dies ist das mittlere Angebot bei uns.Für mich ist dies reine Abzocke,tut mir wirklich leid,aber so ist es nun mal.Bei uns war ja auch schon die Rede jede SMS zu versteuern,und dies für 10 Rappen,zugegeben 10 Rappen ist auf den ersten Blick nicht viel,aber für jemanden der viele SMS versendet schlägt dies sehr schnell zu Buche.Also für mich alles dummes Gerede"Instandstellung und so weiter".Ich könnte hier etliche Beispiele aufzählen,aber dies würde zu weit führen.
> Gruss Toni



 
69 Franken für was? Als reine Rundfunkgebühr oder sind dann PayTV & Co mit dabei? Das es die reine Rundfunkgebühr ist, kann ich kaum glauben und wenn doch, darf sich in Deutschland keiner mehr beklagen, dann sind die 17 Euro ja schon fast Peanuts. 

Die Idee mit Steuern auf SMS (wobei SMS schon mit der Mehrwertsteuer besteuert sind) find ich interssant. Gab es eine Begründung (erzieherische Funktion, Umweltverschmutzung, ..) für den Vorschlag?

Aber Steuern und Abgaben müssen sein, oder wie soll der Staat sein Aufgaben und Pflichten sonst erfüllen? Die Frage ist natürlich, wem man das Geld wegnimmt (am Besten den Anderen und nur nicht mir) und wie, ob bei Kapitalertrag, Lohn, Luxusgütern, ...

Aber ich glaube so eine Diskussion geht am Thema "Rundfunkgebühren fürs Internet" etwas vorbei. Obwohl es bestimmt interessant wäre.


----------



## tonidoc (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				DonArni am 15.09.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> tonidoc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ne ich bezahle nur für das Internet Fr.69.- im Monat,da sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht ein,dass ich noch für einen Internetfähigen-PC auch noch Gebühren bezahlen soll..
Gruss Toni


----------



## Loosa (15. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				tonidoc am 15.09.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DonArni am 15.09.2006 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Rundfunkgebühren in der Schweiz betragen runde 38 CHF für Radio und TV, etwa 24 Euro. Immerhin bekommen die Privatsender davon auch ein wenig ab.
Ähh, sehe ich das richtig, dass die Inkassostelle Billag Zwangsvollstreckungen (Betreibungsverfahren) anordnen kann? Da könnte sich die GEZ eine Scheibe abschneiden 

Naja, falls Fernseher wirklich immer weniger, und Internet-Streams weiter verbreitet werden, kannst Du auch in der Schweiz darauf warten, dass sie Internet-PCs mit einschliessen


----------



## Yaguyu (16. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Liebe ARD chefs wenn ihr wollt meldet euch einfach hier dann gebe ich gerne euch GIER-säcken meine private adresse; kommt vorbei UND LECKT MEIN AR*****!!!!!!!!!! so siehts aus


----------



## admiral000001 (16. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

GEZ= Geld für nix.

Deutschland wird immer mehr zum Paradebeispiel dafür, dass man für alles bezahlen muss wofür man bezahlen kann. Selbst wenns die Luft ist.


----------



## flash32 (16. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Gerry am 14.09.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt man die Auskunft, dass man keine Rundfunkempfangsgeräte besitzt, ist man seiner Auskunftspflicht nachgekommen.
> Das Gegenteil wäre dann von der GEZ zu beweisen. Inwiefern diese einen solchen Beweis anstrebt, ist fraglich. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht gerade von Vorteil, wenn beim Öffnen der Haustür aus einem Nebenraum das Fernsehprogramm zu hören ist.



Das dürfte sogar noch egal sein, solange es nur der übliche Routine-GEZ-Fuzzi ist, schließlich ist es ja auch möglich dass du dir den Indiana-Jones Soundtrack als CD gekauft hast, sogar die Collectors Edition komplett mit Dialogen und Schußsounds    wenn die allerdings mit schwerem Abhörgerät auf dem Treppenabsatz lauern sollte man vielleicht das Gerät abschalten.

Mit den Beweisen ist das allerdings eine Sache. Natürlich muss man die Jungs nicht reinlassen (wenn die da etwas aufdringlich werden kann man das als Nötigung werten und wenn man da in Panik den bösen Mann etwas verletzt war das Notwehr    ) und wenn man irgendwo im 7. Stock wohnt dürfte man da auch keine Probleme haben. Meine Schwester wohnt aber z.B. in einem Apartmenthaus im Erdgeschoss und das Wohnzimmer hat Fenster zur Straße hin, da kann jeder 3-jährige mit einem Camcorder nachweisen dass sie das Fernsehprogramm benutzt.

In jedem Fall liegt die Beweislast aber beim Kläger (GEZ) und jemandem zweifelsfrei nachzuweisen dass er empfangsbereite Geräte im Haus hat dürfte, zumindest in den meisten Fällen (siehe oben), für die GEZler schwierig sein, insofern ist es eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er zahlt oder nicht.


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Loosa am 15.09.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, sehe ich das richtig, dass die Inkassostelle Billag Zwangsvollstreckungen (Betreibungsverfahren) anordnen kann? Da könnte sich die GEZ eine Scheibe abschneiden


kann sein, aber mit der Billag hatte ich wenig probleme. ich bin übrigens so brav und bezahle, aber ich kenne viele, die einfach nicht auf die Billag-briefe reagieren und da passiert genau nichts. vielleicht kommt mal einer vorbei und klingelt, den kann man dan anlügen, wenn man nicht bezahlen will. bei mir waren sie einmal vor der alten und auch einmal vor der neuen wohnungstür, beide haben nicht einmal gefragt, ob sie reinkommen dürften (ich hätte sie auch nicht reingelassen).


----------



## Destrux (18. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

Warum sollten man dafür GEZ Gebühren zahlen???

Ich geh nicht mal freiwillig auf die Page der ARD.

Ich zahl gerne Gebühr dafür, wenn die meine Internetrechnung übernehmen.

Ich glaub ich mach auch mal ne HP und stelle da irgendwelche Videos drauf und dann schicke ich denen Rechnungen über ein paar Euro im Monat, mal sehen was die davon halten. oO


----------



## ewz (18. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*

muss ich jetzt auch GEZ zahlen wenn ich das internet nur zum Telefonieren nutze (VOIP)?

Weil wenn nciht kann man ja internet haben ohne GEZ zu zahlen.


----------



## Moejoe82 (18. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				ewz am 18.09.2006 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich jetzt auch GEZ zahlen wenn ich das internet nur zum Telefonieren nutze (VOIP)?
> 
> Weil wenn nciht kann man ja internet haben ohne GEZ zu zahlen.



Wenn du dazu einen Pc nutzt ja, bei einem VOIP-elefon nein. Man muss/soll auch zahlen wenn der PC kein Modem hat - Wie mit dem Fernsher , ob man einen DVB-T Revceiver hat, oder der Fernseher kaputt ist interessiert keinen...

Wer wie ich bereits jetzt ein böser, böser Schwarzseher ist, wird sich allerdings auch mit Sicherheit nicht davon abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Blackout (30. September 2006)

*AW: News - Webfundstück: Gebühren für PCs und Handy beschlossen*



			
				Blackout am 14.09.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor knapp einer halben Stunde ist meine Abmeldung per Fax an die GEZ raus. Mal gucken ob die die Abmeldung ohne Mucken akzeptieren...




*Update*

Soeben habe ich einen Brief von der GEZ bekommen, in dem mir meine Abmeldung zum 1ten des nächsten Monats bestätigt wird und ich wurde noch einmal daraufhingewiesen das es unter 1000€ Strafe steht wenn ich weiterhin Geräte zum Empfang bereit halte.

Damit bekommt die GEZ Mafia von mir keinen Cent mehr!


----------

